# Any chapters in Western PA?



## gwlundgren

Are there any fellow turners in the Western PA area? I am in Johnstown myself. I go to Pittsburgh on occasion to visit the Rockler store.

~ Gary


----------



## Carly0915

I'm from Altoona myself. Not many around these parts. Have to travel to Harrisburg area.


----------



## gwlundgren

Thanks. I haven't been on here for a while. My day job is as a tax consultant. Been kinda busy.

I am looking to retire. I am new to turning. In the past I have attended some crafts fairs. I need to take notes on prices more. I have seen a couple selling pens, etc. I see more of other types of woodworking not done on a lathe. It would seem there's little competition locally? Like I said, last time I went to any crafts fairs I wasn't even thinking about these things. Perhaps I'll spend this summer looking into it more.

Thx, Gary


----------

